# can my 2" rhom handle



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

will it survive?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure what 5.0 nitrates is supposed to represent? do you mean 5 ppm?

Moved to water chem


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

yes ppm
rhom coming into tomororw... and im screwed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Low quantities of nitrAtes are ok - optimal levels, obviously, are as close to zero as possible, but up to 40ppm (maybe even up to 80ppm: not sure, though) for a short period of time won't pose a problem, as far as I know.
Since nitrAtes are the end-product of the nitrogen cycle, there will always be small amounts of it be present in your water - do a weekly 15-25% water change, and you shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey thats not bad at all. Dont sweat it..

Whats you ammonia and your Nitrites at?


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

lol i meant nitrIte..sorry is at 5.0


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

OoH said:


> lol i meant nitrIte..sorry is at 5.0


Mmm... the presence of nitrItes is a sign the tank isn't fully cycled yet.
After the nitrItes start to disappear, you'll notice an increase in nitrAtes. Once nitrIte and ammonia both are zero, and you have detectable nitrAte levels, your tank is cycled...

I'm not sure how much 5 ppm of nitrItes is, so I'll leave that one to other people.

All th best of luck with your new fish :smile:

_Edited for talking rubbish







_


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

so would my rhom survive in ammonia=0, and nitrite 5.0?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

OoH said:


> so would my rhom survive in ammonia=0, and nitrite 5.0?










hopefully


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

OoH said:


> so would my rhom survive in ammonia=0, and nitrite 5.0?


 I'm not sure - I don't know if nitrIte levels are measured in the same units as nitrAtes, so I don't know if 5ppm is a lethal dose, or maybe acceptable for a short period of time...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeap it sound like your tank is not fully cycle. When your ammonia and nitrite are at 0 ppm and you have nitrate present in your tank that is when you know that your tank is cycle.
Just wait and be patient until your tank is fully cycle is better to be safe then sorry.
Good Luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

OoH said:


> so would my rhom survive in ammonia=0, and nitrite 5.0?


If your numbers are correct you are probably 2 good days away from fully cycled. Was bio-spira used at all ?? You haven't mentioned nitrate level yet. Is there a presence? If yes don't add any more ammonia source until cycle is complete. Your level should be close to 2 ppm by t'row night. Keep us posted how you make out.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

OoH said:


> so would my rhom survive in ammonia=0, and nitrite 5.0?


 probably but theres still a small chance he wont. Adding aqaurium salt should help reduce the nitrite toxicity to your fish. If you can find it then get some bio spira from your lfs it will speed up the cycling process.


----------

